# World Baseball Classic



## Old Sweater (Mar 18, 2017)

Been some great games!  I went to the local ATT store for a charger cable and walked out with DIRECTV NOW. $50 a month for iPhone & iPad and I can hook either to a TV.  Sports in my pocket 24/7. 

Go Team USA!


----------



## Old Sweater (Mar 19, 2017)

Team USA advances to the Final Round!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2017)

I watched the game between U.S. and Domenican Republic.

Guess what? We have a true World Series.


----------



## Old Sweater (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, it is like every 4 years, baseball has their own Olympics.  I've always liked international competition.


----------



## Old Sweater (Mar 20, 2017)

My gosh!  What a game tonight!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2017)

Old Sweater said:


> My gosh!  What a game tonight!



Which game were you talking about?  And does DIRECT TV need a satellite dish?


----------



## Old Sweater (Mar 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Which game were you talking about?  And does DIRECT TV need a satellite dish?




Forget which game game I was harping about but USA won the WBC!

DirecTV NOW doesn't require a dish.  It is for persons who have ATT as their carrier and doesn't count towards your data cap.  I don't even have wifi and watch on my iPad or iPhone and hook either to my TV(hookup gear cost me 60-70 dollars) I am very happy with it. 

https://www.directvnow.com/thegoodstuff#the-full-lineup


----------

